# És o altar dos nossos corações



## Sonhadora

Olá aos foreiros!
Gostaria de saber o porquê do verbo "ser" na 2.a pessoa ("és") na marcha "Cidade Maravilhosa", tendo em conta que a forma verbal da 2.a pessoa do singular não é usada ou é pouco usada no português do Brasil.
Agradeço desde já!


----------



## machadinho

Em que época ela foi composta?


----------



## Guigo

Esta marcha-hino, "Cidade Maravilhosa", foi escrita em 1934, por André Filho. A gravação original é do próprio autor e de Aurora Miranda (irmã da Carmen).

Por outro lado, a 2a pessoa do singular, continua sendo usada, na música e na poesia e continua sendo bem entendida, aqui na Terra Brasilis. Vale lembrar "As vitrines", de Chico Buarque, lançada em 1981.


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> Por outro lado, a 2a pessoa do singular, continua sendo usada, na música e na poesia e continua sendo bem entendida, aqui na Terra Brasilis. Vale lembrar "As vitrines", de Chico Buarque, lançada em 1981.


É verdade! E nas missas e cultos também.


----------



## Sonhadora

Puxa! Eu só sei do uso das formas da 2.a pessoa do plural (vós) nestes contextos (culto religioso, linguagem literária,etc.)! 2.a pessoa do singular será equivalente à do plural ou é menos formal, digamos? Ou seja, como soaria se eu substituísse "és" por "sois" na frase? "Sois o altar dos nossos corações"?


----------



## machadinho

Se não for satírico, soa pomposo e de um mau gosto absurdo. Mas a coisa toda não está morta, querida. Encontra-se vós sois em traduções ruins do francês vous êtes usado no singular, por exemplo, que me despertam um desejo absurdo de morrer.

Voltando ao és, as bíblias usadas no Brasil (não verifiquei a de Jerusalém porque não tenho a tradução dela em português comigo) usam tu és, etc., o tempo todo. Jesus de Nazaré, ninguém menos, é o maior adepto do tu. Estamos falando de multidões e multidões de brasileiros que toda semana ouvem a segunda do singular sem qualquer estanhamento. É a língua de um deus! Infelizmente, não se tolera o uso nas ruas. Eu até não acharia mau se voltasse, pois é um tempo verbal até bem ajeitadinho.


----------



## Sonhadora

machadinho said:


> Voltando ao és, as bíblias usadas no Brasil (não verifiquei a de Jerusalém porque não tenho a tradução dela em português comigo) usam tu és, etc., o tempo todo. Jesus de Nazaré, então, é o maior adepto do tu.


Machadinho, no entanto, a 2.a do plural também se usa: não quero mentir sobre a Bíblia, mas no Pai nosso e outras orações se usa de certeza. 
Só quero saber se a 2.a do singular é igualmente ou menos literária e "pomposa" do que a plural.


----------



## machadinho

Sonhadora said:


> Só quero saber se a 2.a do singular é igualmente ou menos literária e "pomposa" do que a plural.


Não sei dizer. Vou deixar para outro foreiro responder. (Sobre a Bíblia, pode mentir à vontade. Não seríamos os primeiros. Agora, só um detalhe: quando Jesus ensina o pai-nosso, ele ensina na 2 do *singular*. As pessoas no Brasil, sabe-se lá por quê, é que têm o costume de rezar no plural. Será o mesmo em Portugal?)


----------



## wtrmute

Na Ave Maria, está na 2ª do plural.  No grego original, claro, está no singular, já que o _koiné_ não fazia a distinção T–V.  Se Jesus falou em aramaico ou hebraico, também deve ter usado a 2ª do singular naquelas línguas.


----------



## Vanda

E tem mais uma coisita na incongruência com que ''aceitamos'' ou não o tu... Por exemplo, eu acho tão esquisito o uso de 'você' num texto bíblico.... Não, não estou aprovando nem condenando, apenas que meus ouvidos preferem ouvir /ler a 2a pessoa singular /tu ... e também o vós/  num texto bíblico.


----------



## machadinho

wtrmute said:


> Na Ave Maria, está na 2ª do plural.  No grego original, claro, está no singular, já que o _koiné_ não fazia a distinção T–V.  Se Jesus falou em aramaico ou hebraico, também deve ter usado a 2ª do singular naquelas línguas.


Não, wtrmute, a koiné fazia sim a distinção entre tu e vós: σύ e ὑμεῖς. O uso é sistemático. A tradução indicada por você é inconsistente: ela usa corretamente o plural no começo; em seguida, também corretamente o singular; mas, depois, na hora do pai-nosso, ignora o singular do original e pula para o plural sem a menor justificativa, para logo em seguida retomar o plural corretamente.

Não só em grego, mas no latim, em italiano, em espanhol, até em francês e alemão, o pai-nosso está no singular. No Brasil é que se usa o plural. Vai ver que é tributo ao nosso politeísmo.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não, machadinho. É  o uso do plural majestático, apenas.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> As pessoas no Brasil, sabe-se lá por quê, é que têm o costume de rezar no plural. Será o mesmo em Portugal?)



É, cá usamos o plural também e embora não seja entendido no assunto, a verdade é que nunca vi escrito no singular, mesmo nos textos oficiais, digamos assim. E o mesmo acontece com a Avé-Maria ('_bendita sois vós_').


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> É, cá usamos o plural também e embora não seja entendido no assunto, a verdade é que nunca vi escrito no singular, mesmo nos textos oficiais, digamos assim. E o mesmo acontece com a Avé-Maria ('_bendita sois vós_').


Cujos versos que foram tirados da Bíblia, que se diga de passagem, estão no singular:

σὺ ἐν γυναιξὶν
tu inter mulieres
tu entre as mulheres

O próprio ave da primeira linha do ave-maria está no singular!

χαῖρε ... μετὰ σοῦ
ave ... tecum
alegra-te ... contigo

A nossa versão da prece é um mimo, como diria o Carfer, já que depois de um singelo ave emenda um convosco e um sois que a tela do meu laptop até reclina um pouquinho para trás.


----------



## guihenning

Os católicos usam a segunda do plural como é tradição em português e era também a tradição em outras línguas românicas como o francês. No século passado, acho, o francês começou a _tutoyer _Deus, mas manteve o 'vous' para a Ave Maria. Nos tempos antes de 'Vossa Mercê' o 'Vós' português era usado igualmente como usam ainda hoje os franceses 'Vous' como *forma de respeito* ou formal e também como *plural majestático*; a tradição apenas se manteve. Obedece à hierarquia "Inferior » superior", ou seja, ao vosear Deus o falante põe-se submisso a ele. Os evangélicos, por outro lado, tuteiam Deus a torto e a direito.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> A nossa versão da prece é um mimo, como diria o Carfer, já que depois de um singelo ave emenda um convosco e um sois que a tela do meu laptop até reclina um pouquinho para trás.


Em latim também tuteiam Deus.

"Ave Maria gratia plena
_Dominus tecum benedicta tu in mulieribus
Et benedictus fructus ventris tui Iesus
Sancta Maria mater Dei
Ora pro nobis peccatoribus
Nunca et in hora mortis nostrae
Amen"
_
Não tenho 100% de certeza da ortografia porque já lá se vão anos desde que eu cantava isso na igreja. Mas vê-se o uso de contigo, teu, tu e ora (imperativo).
Como fazem em italiano @Nino83 ?


----------



## Sonhadora

É uma discussão interessantíssima mesmo, só que não deixa claro se *estilisticamente* a 2.a do singular equivale à do plural no Brasil. Mas já que a frase "Sois o altar dos nossos corações" parece estranha aos nativos, tiro a conclusão que as formas de "vós" possuem um grau muito maior de formalidade e literariedade do que as de "tu", certo?
Deste modo, temos três níveis de formalidade no português do Brasil: você (vocês) - tu - vós, na ordem crescente, sendo o uso das formas de "tu" e "vós" restrito à literatura, culto, oratória (vós), etc. Estou certa?


----------



## wtrmute

machadinho said:


> Não, wtrmute, a koiné fazia sim a distinção entre tu e vós: σύ e ὑμεῖς. O uso é sistemático. A tradução indicada por você é inconsistente: ela usa corretamente o plural no começo; em seguida, também corretamente o singular; mas, depois, na hora do pai-nosso, ignora o singular do original e pula para o plural sem a menor justificativa, para logo em seguida retomar o plural corretamente.
> 
> Não só em grego, mas no latim, em italiano, em espanhol, até em francês e alemão, o pai-nosso está no singular. No Brasil é que se usa o plural. Vai ver que é tributo ao nosso politeísmo.



Não falo em distinção entre "tu" e "vós", mas sim em distinção T–V, que é uma tendência de determinadas línguas (notadamente línguas neolatinas e germânicas) de usar a 2ª do plural para referir-se a um interlocutor singular, mas mais alto hierarquicamente que o emissor.  É claro que o grego tinha plural da segunda pessoa, não tinha é esse uso do ὑμεῖς como forma de respeito.  Já o grego moderno usa o εσείς, substituto do ὑμεῖς, nesse sentido.

Quanto à questão do espanhol etc. não usarem a 2ª do plural nas orações, sempre foi a instrução da Igreja que usássemos a 2ª do singular com Deus, que afinal de contas é Pai.  No entanto, esse uso não pegou muito em português, e as orações acabaram cristalizando suas formas no plural, ao contrário do que ocorreu em espanhol e nas outras línguas.



Sonhadora said:


> É uma discussão interessantíssima mesmo, só que não deixa claro se *estilisticamente* a 2.a do singular equivale à do plural no Brasil. Mas já que a frase "Sois o altar dos nossos corações" parece estranha aos nativos, tiro a conclusão que as formas de "vós" possuem um grau muito maior de formalidade e literariedade do que as de "tu", certo?
> Deste modo, temos três níveis de formalidade no português do Brasil: você (vocês) - tu - vós, na ordem crescente, sendo o uso das formas de "tu" e "vós" restrito à literatura, culto, oratória (vós), etc. Estou certa?



Sonhadora, as formas com "tu" e "vós" não são estranhas aos nativos; "sois o altar de nossos corações" só soa estranha no contexto da música, já que a flexão usada é outra ("és").  A distinção feita no Brasil é realmente de dois níveis: "você"/"tu" por um lado e "vós"/"o senhor"/"a senhora" por outro, embora o "tu" e principalmente o "vós" sejam mais desusadas que "você"/"o senhor"/"a senhora".


----------



## machadinho

Sonhadora said:


> Mas já que a frase "Sois o altar dos nossos corações" parece estranha aos nativos, tiro a conclusão que as formas de "vós" possuem *um grau muito maior de* formalidade e literariedade do que as de "tu", certo?
> Deste modo, temos *três* níveis de formalidade no português do Brasil: você (vocês) - tu - vós, na ordem crescente, sendo o uso das formas de "tu" e "vós" restrito à literatura, culto, oratória (vós), etc. Estou certa?


Não. Digo. Sim. Quero dizer, não.  Sonhadora, a pergunta é interessante. Como já disse, não sei a resposta. O que está me incomodando é que não sei se a pergunta faz sentido. Ou melhor, a pergunta precisa ser reformulada.

Veja, quando você, Sonhadora, nos pergunta pelo estilo e pelo grau de formalidade da 2a do plural e quando você lança a hipótese de que a 2a do plural esteja no topo da formalidade, você está pressupondo de saída que a 2a do plural seja usada, que ela faça parte da língua do dia a dia, que haja um contexto em que se espera o uso dela.

O problema, como você bem sabe, é que ela não é usada, ela não faz parte da língua do dia a dia. Portanto, simplesmente *não dá para comparar nesses termos*. Se você quiser comparar, será preciso empregar outras categorias do que formalidade e informalidade. Ora, se o seu interesse é pelo uso brasileiro, então é lícito dizer que, no uso brasileiro, a 2a do plural *não* é formal. *Nem* informal.

O formal implica uso.
Ora, não há uso.
Logo, não é formal.​
Talvez uma gradação entre o *rasteiro* e o *pomposo* seja mais adequada do que a dualidade formal/informal. Nesses termos, o uso da 2a do plural, fora da igreja ou da assembleia, seria de mau gosto. *Não é formal nem informal.* É impróprio. É feio. É pesado. É bobo. É o tipo de coisa que você vai encontrar em hino de clube de futebol, em memorandos de _petit fonctionnaire_, em fala solene, empertigada mas vazia, e, mais comumente, em traduções estrábicas do francês e do alemão.

O formal não é feio, não é impróprio. A 2a do plural é. O formal exige um plano de perfeição que a 2a do plural não alcança.

Fica um experimento de pensamento: se a Rainha da Inglaterra falasse português e fosse ao Brasil, o cerimonial da presidência usaria a 2a do plural com ela?

— Vossa Majestade ... um cafezinho?​


wtrmute said:


> Não falo em distinção entre "tu" e "vós", mas sim em distinção T–V, que é uma tendência de determinadas línguas (notadamente línguas neolatinas e germânicas) de usar a 2ª do plural para referir-se a um interlocutor singular, mas mais alto hierarquicamente que o emissor.


Ah, sim. Aí tem razão.



wtrmute said:


> Quanto à questão do espanhol etc. não usarem a 2ª do plural nas orações, sempre foi a instrução da Igreja que usássemos a 2ª do singular com Deus, que afinal de contas é Pai.  No entanto, esse uso não pegou muito em português, e as orações acabaram cristalizando suas formas no plural, ao contrário do que ocorreu em espanhol e nas outras línguas.


Sim,  mas fica a pergunta: por que será que não pegou em português? Por que essa forma de tratamento tão indireta? Não se muda a revelação assim só porque uma morfologia verbal não pegou. Não é lei federal, ora, que só vale se pega. Aposto que o buraco é mais embaixo e tem toda uma teologia, para não dizer política, lá dentro.


----------



## guihenning

A segunda do singular não é nada formal. Ela fica, quando usada, no mesmo mesmo nível que 'você' no Brasil. Ela está por todos os lugares e todos os falantes a utilizam todos os dias de alguma forma. Seja nos oblíquos, nos possessivos, nas formas tônicas e, o mais comum, nos imperativos. Só porque dizemos "*você é* bonito" não significa que "Eu *te* amo" não seja usado. E é muito, aliás. A forma que reina absoluta e a mais natural. Bem mais que a forma que a mim me soa horrível "eu amo você". Aqui está o caso singular.
O plural é bem mais complicado. Quando os portugueses chegaram ao Brasil a forma respeitosa do 'vós' já era arcaica, só se usava para se referir a várias pessoas e, claro, a Deus. Como já desde muito cedo o Tu concorreu com o Vossa mercê, era de se esperar que o mesmo acontecesse com o Vós. Já não se voseia há muito tempo no Brasil, o falante terá contato com as suas formas na literatura ou na igreja, comumente com linguagem rebuscada e recheada de hipérboles. Então parece que naturalmente o brasileiro achará o Vós carregado, pomposo e bastante formal, embora não seja ou não deva ser. Essa convulsão de formalidade também existia em Portugal, como eu já li algumas vezes, quando a forma não era arcaica por lá. Havia uma hesitação do falante na hora de determinar se era mais formal Vós ou Vocês, e às vezes pendiam para o lado do 'vocês', porque a segunda do plural soava mais formal, provavelmente pelo ar arcaizante.


machadinho said:


> Sim, mas fica a pergunta: por que será que não pegou em português? Por que essa forma de tratamento tão indireta?


Mistérios, Machadinho… mistérios. Eu acho até bastante interessante porque é o único motivo pelo qual um brasileiro ouvirá o 'vós' na vida. Senão nasceríamos, viveríamos e morreríamos sem escutá-lo. Lá está a maior proeza espanhola, junto com os churros.


----------



## machadinho

Gui, os seus posts são, em geral, dos mais esclarecedores. Só uma coisa: a Sonhadora, se entendo bem, está falando de formas verbais, não dos pronomes. A dúvida dela não é sobre eu te amo mas tu me *amas* / amais.


----------



## guihenning

A minha percepção é: _tu amas, fazes, colocaste, fizeste_, etc. São muito bem entendidas e não sofrem qualquer rejeição na música e na poesia. Serão rejeitadas em falar normal, quando quem falar provavelmente ouvirá "isso é coisa de português!" ou qualquer outra exclamação de reprovação. Se soa formal ou não, não _vos  _posso dizer porque aqui no Sul ainda ocorre. Mas eu acho que a maioria dos brasileiros acharia meio deslocado, meio velho, meio "_português_ ", não formal. Penso eu.
_Amais, fazeis, colocardes, fizestes_, etc sim causarão sobrancelhas arqueadas e tornarão tudo formalíssimo. Independente de onde se leia. Salvo na igreja onde é a forma normal do plural além de plural majestático. Eu não utilizaria nunca a menos que quisesse reproduzir a fala de época.

("época" _embora até o inicio do século XX ainda se lesse 'vos' 'vosso', etc nos jornais brasileiros o que não nos causava estranheza, parece. Mas ei, Guilherme, este não é o tópico — só queria mesmo dizer que parece que as formas verbais soam sempre mais arcaizantes e pesadas que os possessivos e o escambau. Não sei por quê)._


----------



## machadinho

Tendo a concordar, Guilherme, oops.  Salvo quando dizes que o plural tornaria "tudo formalíssimo". Discordo. Num texto formal, ou num contexto formal sem espaço para informalidade de qualquer natureza, o verbo na 2a do plural seria cortado.

Seria cortado. Não é formal. Mesmo assim, que conjugação o cerimonial da presidência usaria depois de "Vossa Majestade" se a Rainha da Inglaterra falasse português?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Seria cortado. Não é formal. Mesmo assim, que conjugação o cerimonial da presidência usaria depois de "Vossa Majestade" se a Rainha da Inglaterra falasse português?



Acho que usariam erradamente 'vós', já que soa pomposo e formal; Como fazem os vereadores das pequenas cidades paranaenses. É bem engraçado… Um dia tive o _prazer_ de assistir a uma sessão.
«Vossa Excelência *pensais* que isto é o melhor pro município?» «A Vossa Excelência *errastes* ao apontar a falha no orçamento», mas depois os verbos já se misturavam todos, já não tinha mais coerência nenhuma. Até entende-se a convulsão já que os tratamentos iniciam-se por 'Vossa X" é normal que se pense que o verbo vá pra segunda do plural. Há anos quando veio o Papa ao Brasil meus amigos me perguntaram diversas vezes qual forma deveriam usar. E ainda bem que é a terceira do sing., né?! Eu mesmo sei escrever, mas se for pra oralmente utilizar das formas da segunda do plural, fico 'pensando' alguns segundos antes de cada verbo 



machadinho said:


> Salvo quando dizes que o plural tornaria "tudo formalíssimo". Discordo. Num texto formal, ou num contexto formal sem espaço para informalidade de qualquer natureza, o verbo na 2a do plural seria cortado.


Eu quis dizer que se alguém lê/ouve isso numa música, digamos, ou colado no elevador do condomínio convocando pra uma reunião acharia demasiado formal, até _chique_.


----------



## machadinho

Magistral.  Tinha me esquecido das convocações de elevador! E, com o legislativo, já somam 6 contextos independentes em que se usa a 2a do plural fora da religião. Portanto, pode-se falar, com toda propriedade, em uso corrente da 2a do plural no Brasil. Viva a República!


----------



## Guigo

Apenas lembrando (para não confundir os estrangeiros que aqui nos visitam) que a regência dos pronomes de tratamento: Vossa Senhoria, Vossa Majestade, etc, é a 3a pessoa do singular.

Quanto à pesada formalidade da 2a pessoa do plural, há exceções, como a magnífica tradução do livro "O Profeta", de Khalil Gibran, feita por Mansour Chalita. Não consigo imaginar algo diferente de: 
_*"Vossa alma é freqüentemente um campo de batalha onde vossa razão e vosso juízo combatem contra vossa paixão e vosso apetite.
Pudesse eu ser o pacificador de vossa alma, transformando a discórdia e a rivalidade entre vossos elementos em união e melodia.
Mas como poderei fazê-lo, a menos que vós próprios sejais também pacificadores, mais ainda, enamorados de todos vossos elementos."*_


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> "Vossa alma é freqüentemente um campo de batalha onde vossa razão e vosso juízo combatem contra vossa paixão e vosso apetite.
> Pudesse eu ser o pacificador de vossa alma, transformando a discórdia e a rivalidade entre vossos elementos em união e melodia.
> Mas como poderei fazê-lo, a menos que vós próprios sejais também pacificadores, mais ainda, enamorados de todos vossos elementos."


Pois adorei… os verbos assim me trazem um certo requinte. Acho graça de como um simples trocar de verbos pode mudar os ares dum texto qualquer…


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> Apenas lembrando (para não confundir os estrangeiros que aqui nos visitam) que a regência dos pronomes de tratamento: Vossa Senhoria, Vossa Majestade, etc, é a 3a pessoa do singular.


Faz sentido, né? Já que a majestade ou a senhoria não é exatamente a pessoa a quem se dirige, mas o título que ela tem.

Vossa Majestade aceita um cafezinho? é análogo a 
Vosso carro aceita óleo diesel?

Hmm, obrigado, Guigo, nunca tinha me dado conta disso.


----------



## guihenning

Teria isso relação com o possessivo da terceira pessoa principalmente em xingamentos ou quando se atribui um adjetivo a alguém? Sempre quis saber...

«Fizeste burrada como sempre! Seu patife!»
«Pois! Se pensásseis mais, saberíeis! Seus idiotas!»


----------



## Guigo

Ops, quando escrevo 'estrangeiro' refiro-me aos não-lusófonos. 

Ao gui, ao machadinho e a todos, recomendo a leitura do livro mencionado acima, "O Profeta", de Gibran, com a tradução do Chalita. Este livro foi lançado, primeiramente, em inglês, porém consta que o Chalita foi diretamente aos originais, em árabe e daí traduziu.
O livro está disponível, em sua íntegra, na internet. Trata-se de um bom exercício da 2a pessoa do plural.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Teria isso relação com o possessivo da terceira pessoa principalmente em xingamentos ou quando se atribui um adjetivo a alguém? Sempre quis saber...
> 
> «Fizeste burrada como sempre! Seu patife!»
> «Pois! Se pensásseis mais, saberíeis! Seus idiotas!»


Que pergunta interessante! São citações ou exemplos seus?

Guigo, este endereço aponta para o arquivo no HD do seu computador, não na internet.


----------



## guihenning

Exemplos meus mesmo… quando xingamos alguém dessa maneira utilizamos 'seu'. Os portugueses também, mesmo que tuteiem a pessoa… É por isso que é interessante


----------



## machadinho

É que eu não tuteio ninguém. Interessante mesmo. Mas se a explicação fosse a mesma da majestade, supondo que a explicação da majestade esteja certa, então seria "Teu patife!", não?


----------



## guihenning

Vou confirmar certinho com os _tugas _e depois venho com as informações todas, porque pode ser que o que li seja um dos meus amigos xingando à moda brasileira. Mas tenho quase certeza de que usam 'seu' sim.


----------



## machadinho

Sim, usam. Mas, pelo que vi, é abreviação de senhor. Igual a seu doutor. (Está no Houaiss, no segundo verbete de *seu*)

Seu patife! = Senhor patife!
Sua boba! = Senhora boba!

Cola?


----------



## guihenning

_Ça y est! _Isso parece responder à minha pergunta. O 'seu' dos xingamentos que utilizamos vem da abreviação de 'senhor'. Nem precisei ir longe…


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> Guigo, este endereço aponta para o arquivo no HD do seu computador, não na internet.




Ok. Já editei, mas pode-se mesmo baixar na íntegra da internet.

Acho que o link certo é este: http://s8f56a485654ebb00.jimcontent...5198771/name/O Profeta (Portuguese) 68 pp.pdf


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Sim, usam. Mas, pelo que vi, é abreviação de senhor. Igual a seu doutor. (Está no Houaiss, no segundo verbete de *seu*)
> 
> Seu patife! = Senhor patife!
> Sua boba! = Senhora boba!
> 
> Cola?



Usamos '_seu_', de facto, mas só no caso específico da injúria (_'seu patife!', 'seu burro!', 'sua parva!'_, etc). Não dizemos '_seu doutor, seu Jorge'_, etc.. É estranho na medida em que na injúria _'seu_' também provém de '_senhor_' (ou pelo menos é isso que os estudiosos dizem), mas creio que muito pouca gente em Portugal tem consciência desse significado.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Usamos '_seu_', de facto, mas só no caso específico da injúria (_'seu patife!', 'seu burro!', 'sua parva!'_, etc).


Obrigado, Carfer!
Como rendeu o fio, né, gente...


----------



## Guigo

Talvez para evitar confusão com o pronome possessivo 'seu', outrora também se grafava 'seo', para o tratamento.

*Seo*
Corruptela do pronome de tratamento "senhor". Derivação regressiva de "senhor" > "sinhor" > "sinhô" > "siô" > "seo".
*Significado de seo*


----------



## machadinho

Uai, Guilherme, se você quiser a gente pode retomar os tus do pai-nosso e virar a noite. O imperativo negativo da segunda pessoa, no penúltimo verso do pai-nosso, está me deixando com a pulga atrás da orelha.

καὶ μὴ εἰσενέγκῃς ἡμᾶς εἰς πειρασμόν (e não nos introduzas em tentação; literal: não nos carregues para dentro da tentação)
et ne inducas nos in temptationem (e não nos introduzas em tentação; literal: não nos conduzas para dentro da tentação)
e não nos deixeis cair em tentação (e não nos deixeis cair?) 

Deixeis cair? Além do plural desnecessário, quem foi que deu essa pasteurizada no inducas? Vai dizer que é mistério também? É o Pai quem nos leva à tentação. É Jesus quem fala; não eu.


----------



## guihenning

«_Et ne nous soumets pas à la tentation,
mais délivre-nous du Mal.
Amen_»
Em francês não é muito melhor .
«_e non ci indurre in tentazione,
ma liberaci dal male.
Amen_.»
Em italiano já é mais fiel. Em espanhol não sei…


----------



## machadinho

"soumets", não "délivre". É bem melhor.


----------



## guihenning

Ops, sublinhei a parte errada


----------

